# Lochwinnoch Golf Course



## Grumps (Nov 24, 2010)

I had the pleasure of taking a wee trip through to the west this morning for a game with The Craw at his local course Lochwinnoch .
 it was a frosty morning but a great surprise to find the flags still on the big greens (or whites as they looked).
the course was in great condition for late in november no fairway mats and as mentioned above big greens which would put some clubs summer greens to shame. 
this is a course set into a hill side but most of the holes ran up and down the hill rather than across it meaning the ball was pretty level most of the time. 
 the views were very pleasing and peaceful you would never know you were only about 10 miles from glasgow.
it was a joy to watch some of the shots the Craw hit but i managed to bring him down to my level on some too   
 I would put this course in the cat of must play just for the views from some of the tees and with the green fees only Â£10 during the winter its well worth a trip


----------



## upanddown (Jul 25, 2011)

Played the Lochwinnoch Open last month, great course and very friendly members.

I was level with my handicap for the front 9 and started to play really well on the back 9 until the downhill 17th par 5. Hooked 3 balls off the tee into the crap.

Could have hit 4 wedges to the green and still been onto a score as I had a par at the last.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 25, 2011)

Best greens in Renfrewshire. Friendly course but a tad too hilly.


----------



## Happy_G (Aug 26, 2011)

Just recently played Lochwinnoch with my brother who's a member.  Very hilly but well worth a visit as the views are stunning.  A couple of blind holes which are quite a surprise/challenge if you haven't played the course before but the greens were superb. Very friendly members in the bar - all in all a great day.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 22, 2012)

I played at Lochwinnoch again last night and have to say the condition of the course was magnificent. The fairways and greens were in top class order. For a course with only three full time greenkeepers it puts the majority in Renfrewshire to shame. Best condition course by miles in the county.

Well done Lochwinnoch.


----------

